# Watch movements in NL/BE/Europa?



## Bruno.M

Hey,

Voor een nieuw projectje ben ik op zoek naar een mechanical movement. Ik ben absoluut geen pro, dus ik wil het cheap! Ik keek zelf overseas naar de chinese DG1800. Het probleem is, movement kost 18USD, shipping net zo veel of meer. Superduur wordt het niet, maar vind het altijd zonde veel geld aan shipping te geven, dus hoopte dat er winkels nearby waren. Ik ben op zoek naar een manual (auto is te dik), moest dat nog iets uitmaken  For references, DG1800 is 26mmx3.7mm. Dial wordt 30mm, dus veel groter moet de movement niet worden.


Thanks!


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Bruno,

Waarschijnlijk kun je goedkoper een chinees uurwerk uit HK laten komen dan iets in NL te kopen. Maar, welk kaliber je kiest bepaalt welke wijzerplaat en wijzers je kan gebruiken. Tenzij je bijvoorbeeld de voetjes van de wijzerplaat knipt, en gereedschap hebt om wijzers op te ruimen etc.

Heel veel goedkoper dan zoiets zul je denk ik niet in een acceptabele kwaliteit vinden, vrees ik, hoewel ik ze in het verleden wel heb gezien: Precision 0231 Asia Made Mechanical Automatic 2813 Movement Oyster Date Style | eBay

Voordeel van de 2813 is dat het een prima uurwerk is, voor het geld, en vele wijzerplaten en wijzers voor te krijgen zijn.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bruno.M

Hey Martin,

Thanks voor de snelle reactie. Zit er nog veel verschil in die goedkope Chinese movements? Ik heb namelijk een nieuwe site gevonden (Esslinger, gevonden op Google maar blijkbaar ook redelijk bekend op WUS), waar ik voor minder dan dat geld een movement, crystal, crystal glue/cement, en een strap heb. Het gaat om dit movement; 2650S Mechanical Movements Watch Movement. Het is een skeleton, wat volgens mij niet extreem relaxed is voor montage ivm dial, en ook compleet overbodig. Het is echter wel een manual met 3 wijzers in het midden. De DG1800 (Chinese Manual DG1800 Mechanical Movement, nog een goeie website denk ik) lijkt me een betere movement te zijn, maar heeft een seconds hand op 6 o'clock, iets wat ik dénk ik niet wil. Een auto maakt het horloge weer zo dik, denk ik.. Is daarenboven ook weer lastiger met montage. En ze hebben bijna allemaal day-date functies, iets wat ik denk ik niet wil.

In verband met dial; ik moet toegeven, dit is het enige waar ik nog niet naar heb gekeken. Ik had het plan om een volledig eigen dial te maken, zijn er verschillende dials voor verschillende movements? Kan je niet alles matchend maken? Ik heb ook nog niet echt gekeken naar afstand tussen dial/wijzers en crystal, of dikte van het crystal. Ik kan natuurlijk een 0.8mm crystal nemen, dan win ik weer wat ruimte.

Om even te verduidelijken wat ik wil doen; ik wil meer over de insides van horloges te weten komen, maar ik denk dat ik maar een beetje doelloos ga ronddwalen als ik een alpha'tje openbreek. Aangezien ik wel van knutselen hou wil ik een zo cheap mogelijk eigen, degelijk uitziend horloge maken. Laat ons zeggen <150 EUR incl tools. De tools (in ieder geval degene die ik nodig heb voor dit project) gaan alles samen niet meer dan 50e kosten. Dit is inclusief strap, pins, glue, crystal, en alle standaard watchtools van zon 16-in-1 kit.

Ik heb een case getekend, met niet al te ingewikkelde vormen. Niet al te ingewikkeld met het idee dat ik het zelf zou kunnen frezen, zonder CnC dus, om kosten te sparen. Plakje staal eronder, piece of cake! (not really ;p Het is nog steeds mijn moeilijkste freesopdracht ooit en gaat vast enkele keren mislukken, maar het is mogelijk) Na het in CAD te hebben getekend besef ik echter dat het met de scherpe randen van het frezen niet extreem mooi gaat zijn, dus ik ga asap offertes voor een afgeronder, waarcshijnlijk uiteindelijk mooier, model (ook reeds getekend) aanvragen bij een CnC-frezer. Als deze prijs schappelijk is (het is een frezer op de universiteit die prachtig werk levert en 40 euro per uur kost. Weet niet of het enkel voor studenten is of niet though) kan ik ook eens kijken wat het kost om uit titanium te laten vervaardigen. Ik zou, zelfs al frees ik het zelf, sowieso titanium nemen aangezien het krasbestendiger is. Ik weet alleen niet hoe titanium zich laat frezen, geen ervaring mee. Case kan ofwel gratis zijn, als ik het toch besluit zelf te doen, ofwel 40 euro als ik een redelijk simpele versie laat CnC'en, ofwel waarschijnlijk richting de 80 als ik wat meer afrondingetjes invoer. Ik zou de case wel willen laten zien (dan kunnen jullie me helpen in keuzes maken) maar ik ben nog niet erg goed in renderen, dus het ziet er nog redelijk lafjes uit  Hoop eind deze week wat te kunnen tonen.

Dan dus de dial op de movement bevestigen. Hier heb ik nog geen research over gedaan. Ik kan me inbeelden dat het extreem pietluttig werk wordt, waar ik absoluut geen held in ben  Wordt nog spannend. Ik ken ook weinig van photoshop dus dat wil ik me eerst nog aanleren om een beetje een serieuze dial te kunnen ontwerpen. Geen idéé van de kosten, maar kan niet veel zijn, toch?

Daarna is het een kwestie van de movement in de case bevestigen. Ik ga waarschijnlijk (alweer om kosten te drukken) een compleet gesloten case houden zonder back, waarbij enkel de crown en de crystal openingen zijn. Niet ideaal voor onderhoud, I realise, maar dat is dan maar jammer I guess... Misschien kan ik er een caseback met screws voor ontwerpen, maar dit maakt het waarschijnlijk net weer een beetje dikker + sealing wordt dan weer een issue. Daarenboven denk ik dat een volledig gesloten, one piece case wel mooi is, dus denk dat ik het zo laat. Heb ook al gedacht aan een screw-on crystal, dan kan ik nog makkelijk bij de movement voor onderhoud en daar gaat die ook niet dikker van worden. Dan moet ik wel mooie screws vinden en ze laten inzinken als ik het mooi wil houden, dus ook nog geen grote voorstander van.

Waterproofing is ook nog iets om over na te denken. Ik ben nog aan het inlezen over de gaskets en casetubes, etc. Ik denk eraan om een ingezonken randje te frezen waar ik mijn crystal op kan lijmen. Ik zie nog niet echt in waarom ik dan een gasket nodig heb eigenlijk.. Maar daar kom ik nog wel achter  Crown is ook nog een vraagteken. Ik heb nog geen idee hoe ik aan een screw-down crown moet beginnen, terwijl ik dit wel wil. Heb ook een eigen crown-ontwerp gemaakt om bij de overall look van het horloge te passen, dus moet nog zien hoe ik die op een stem krijg. Lijkt me toch gewoon een kwestie van lijmen, right?

Ik moet wel zeggen, ik vind het nu al fantastisch leuk :') Ik kreeg 3 dagen geleden het idee om zelf een horloge te maken omdat ik zo'n tienduizend horloges op Ebay wou kopen maar dat niet bij mezelf kon verantwoorden. Dit wel, heeft nog educatieve waarde  Ik dacht echter van "daar komt toch nooit iets van". Maar dan gisteravond lag ik in mijn bed, kon ik niet slapen en dacht ik "what the hell, ik ga es een horloge tekenen!". Heb uiteindelijk nog heel de nacht met kinderlijk enthousiasme zitten tekenen, productieplan geschreven, onderzoek gedaan, etc  Ik heb zelfs.. *schaamt zich* al een merklogo en naam voor dit horloge bedacht ^^ Ik ben op zich best tevreden wat ik al allemaal heb ontdekt op 1 dag. Ik ben er nog lang niet, maar weet wel de punten waar ik nog zeker aandacht moet spenderen. Achteraf gezien, als ik er echt van overtuigd ben dat ik de productiekwaliteit degelijk genoeg waterproofing voor elkaar krijg, koop ik misschien wel meteen sapphireglas en een miyota movement. Maakt het zo'n 40-tal euro duurder maar dan is het ook wel meteen een stuk beter.. Ik ga er ook absoluut geen designaward mee winnen, was ontworpen met het idee op cheap zelf frezen. Als blijkt dat het CnC echt mee valt kwa prijs kan ik net zo goed een ingewikkeldere, mooiere vorm maken.

En for those wondering. Ja, het is examentijd. Hoe anders zou ik zoveel vrije tijd die ik eigenlijk niet heb vullen met random stuff


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, wat een mooie plannen 

Ben benieuwd naar je eerste tekeningetje!

Ik wil wel een Zim 2602 uurwerk doneren voor je projectje. Is een manual Rus van 26mm diameter en 3.9mm hoog. Enig 'probleem' is dat het een uurwerk is met subdial op 6 uur. Je kan natuurlijk ook alleen de uur -en minutenwijzer gebruiken en die seconderotertjes achter de plaat lekker laten doordraaien :-d

Laat maar horen of je het kan gebruiken!


----------



## Bruno.M

Wow Mart, dat zou echt cool zijn, bedankt!! Ik voel er dan wel meteen een stuk meer druk opstaan  Ik wil meteen volmondig 'ja' zeggen, maar voel me wel aan jou verplicht dan eerst wat meer zekerheid te bieden ivm waterproofing en dial alvorens random aan jouw uurwerk te gaan klooien. Maar alvast bedankt voor de dimensions, kan ik mijn kast er beter op modelleren.

Trouwens; nog iets over het crystal. Het leek me zeer vet om de bovenste laag van het horloge volledig uit glas te laten bestaan. Maw dat het crystal uit de behuizing steekt en zich met een dikte van ongeveer 1mm over de behuizing strekt. Dit idee ga ik echter waarschijnlijk afblazen omwille van duurdere kosten (laten snijden gaat vast een aardige duit kosten, aangezien de vorm van de behuizing achthoekig is), plus het feit dat het allesbehalve praktisch is, blootgesteld glas. Maar het lijkt me wel een vet idee, dus misschien neem ik het mee naar een later ontwerp  Voor die tijden dat ik mijn brood verdien als horlogemaker haha.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Uurwerk gaat morgen op de post |>

Over de technische kwesties zal ik maar geen uitspraak doen met mijn achtergrond, maar tegen de tijd dat je een marketeer nodig hebt om je merk tussen Rolex en Omega te positioneren mag je me altijd pm'en ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Bruno,

Als je een 'compressor' kast wil maken, ofwel zonder afneembare bodem, moet je qua kroon wel een en ander regelen. De 'release' voor de opwind as zit namenlijk aan de achterkant van het uurwerk. Je moet dus óf een deelbare as hebben, of een gaatje om de release te kunnen bedienen. Sommige kasten hebben gewoon een gat in de achterkant met daarin een schroef om er bij te kunnen:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bruno.M

Hey Martin,

Ik snap nog niet helemaal wat je bedoelt met de release. Bedoel je waar je de stem van de movement kan halen?

Ik heb me trouwens gisteren wat verdiept in screwn-down crowns. Wat zijn die kleine dingetjes gecompliceerd binnenin! :| Ik wil graag mijn eigen crown-ontwerp gebruiken, maar dat binnenwerk wordt echt killing om te maken. Bestaat er geen busje met het binnenwerk dat je dan kan pressure-fitten in je eigen kroon?


En awesome @ Mart!


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Bruno,

Er zit een klein 'knopje' op het uurwerk waar je op moet drukken, zodat de opwindas uitgenomen kan worden. Hier zomaar een voorbeeld van een seiko geloof ik:









Als je niet bij dat knopje kan, kan de as er niet uit, en kan vervolgens het uurwerk niet uit de kast.

In principe kan de as er wel in zonder te drukken, met een beetje moeite, dus als je alles in één keer goed doet, en hem er nooooooit meer uit wil halen.... ;-)


----------



## Bruno.M

Interesting.. Thanks! Ik heb nog nagedacht over een afhaalbare achterkant, maarja.. 2 delen is duurder dan 1. Waterproofing wordt ook nog moeilijk bij 2 op elkaar geschroefde platen. Of ik moet een ronde caseback maken en met een O-ring werken. Het is wel een punt dat het sowieso lastig/onhandig is om elke keer ik in het horloge wil komen de crystal moet losrukken  Een beetje teveel lijm en dat lukt al niet meer waarschijnlijk.


----------



## Bruno.M

Time for teasing! Heb effe het eerste conceptlogo voor 'MB Watches' -)) in elkaar gebeund. Het is niet extreem spannend aangezien ik nog nooit met Illustrator had gewerkt, maar ik moet zegge, I kinda like it dat het zo simplistisch is! Alle punten zijn nodes dus kan ze zo weer verslepen als ik wil. Ik had daarnet een typische designer-epiphany! Ik dacht eerst alles wiskunde; alles moet in het midden zijn. Maarrrr, dan is het bovenste deel van de B kleiner dan het onderste deel, wat compleet onlogisch is. Dus het enige niet-wiskunde aan het logo is het feit dat de indent van de B net iets hoger dan het midden staat, zodat onder net iets groter is dan boven 









Dit (of tenminste, de uiteindelijke versie ervan, dit is natuurlijk maar een draadmodelletje) komt dan op de 12-position en caseback te staan en hopelijk ook op de crown.

\edit

Een dikkere, vierkante versie. Past sowieso beter op de crown dan die erboven, maar of die ook mooier is? Hmm.. For some reason stoor ik me eraan dat de afstand van de inkeping van B tot midden kleiner is dan de afstand van de inkeping van M tot onder.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahahaha, prachtig dat je al met een logo bezig bent 
Je kan er (gezien je tweetalige achtergrond) ook officieel "Montres MB" of iets dergelijks van maken, wat romantischere naam!

Ik heb ook een aantal horloges waarbij de achterkant met een paar kleine schoefjes zit gemonteerd, misschien wat makkelijker om te doen.

Mijn Kemmner (met vier schroefjes bij de lugs):









Qua waterdichtheid mag dit geen probleem zijn, G-Shock casebacks zijn immers ook in 95% van de gevallen op deze manier gemonteerd:


----------



## Bruno.M

Lester, heb je ze toevallig al eens opengedaan? Zit er nog iets van rubberen ring of is het puur metal on metal?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb het zelf nooit opengemaakt, maar dat moet haast wel. Bij G-Shocks zeker:

google-plaatje:









En bij die Kemmner ook vast en zeker (zeker en vast?) wel. Metaal op metaal kan je niet echt aanschroeven ofwel? Moet altijd iets van flex tussenzitten om een seal te kunnen creeeren. Tenminste, zo lijkt me dat. Al was het maar om de krimp en uitzet van het materiaal op te vangen bij extreme temperaturen.


----------



## Oldheritage

Zou wel moeten, staal op staal is niet eenvoudig dicht te krijgen. Zonder dichting verzuipt die al bij de minste aanraking met water. Gelukkig volstaat een relatief simpele sleuf met een rubberen dichtingsring in al om een voldoende waterdichtheid te krijgen voor dagelijks gebruik.


----------



## Bruno.M

Mja, relatief simpel... Ik heb net wat getekend en dat ziet er wel een stuk ingewikkelder uit dan ik gehoopt had, gaat echt rammend duur worden. Maar aangezien ik mijn crystal ga lijmen moet ik er wel op een of andere manier bijkunnen, want crystal komt dus niet makkelijk meer los.

Check eens; hoe zou het veel simpeler kunnen?









Links case met gleuf voor rubber gasket (midden), rechts caseback. Dit wordt peperduur op te frezen denk ik. Om maar te zwijgen van de frustratie als heel je kast bijna klaar is en je dan een 0.6mm taptool in je case breekt. Ik had gedacht aan een sleuf in de caseback, dan hoef ik die ingewikkelde "sleuf-in-case, "uitsteeksel"-in-caseback"-constructie (jaha dit is een nieuw Vandale woord!) niet te maken. Maarrr; het wordt volgens mij redelijk onmogelijk om in een sleufje van 0.9mm diep in het platte vlak van de caseback een gasket te proppen. Then again... Ik denk plots aan iets. Ik kan niet zo goed het "uitsteeksel" in de case maken, en de rand in de caseback. That oughta work, right? (sec, ik ga het even tekenen.)

/edit

Like so. Zo is het freeswerk in ieder geval al een stuk makkelijker. Kan allemaal geboord worden (/gedraaid voor de caseback), er moet geen idioot kanaaltje meer gegraven worden. Bedoel je zoiets of kan het simpeler?









Doorsnede; yes, het rubber is iets groter, maar ik ga een 1mm rubber in een 0.9 kanaal proppen, lijkt me beter, right?









En nu ga ik tukken. Dit is al de derde nacht op rij dat ik idioot lang hieraan werk haha. Heb vandaag met een superbehulpzame onlinewinkel gepraat over screw-down crowns. Ik schat de kans klein in dat mijn eigen kroonontwerp erdoor komt, waarschijnlijk wordt het een standaard (non-branded) Rolex-kroon want die zijn met matchende threaded case tube bijna kant-en klaar te krijgen. Of ik moet geen screw-down nemen, mijn eigen kroon maken (wordt wel een pokkewerk :')), die tappen en op de stem draaien, maar dan moet ik daar weer gaskets voor gaan zoeken, wordt niet ideaal.

Verder is de kast nu toch redelijk klaar, ik twijfel nog tussen de strakke of afgeronde versie, vind ze allebei wel wat hebben. Heb vorige nacht al een boel tools besteld en nog een hoop extra geselecteerd. Waterproofing van crystal is niet moeilijk, lijmen en is klaar. Ik denk dat ik morgen es offertes voor mijn kast ga aanvragen, als dat maar geen teleurstelling wordt ;x

Heb ook al wat ingelezen in dial-montage.

Enige dat nog een volledig vraagstuk is; bevestiging van het movement? Ik vind er bijzonder weinig over. Heb 1 bron gevonden die een vage foto toont van "case clamps", maar geen idee hoe die dingen werken. Je schroeft ze op je movement? Maar hoe bevestigen ze dan in de kast? Puur door inklemming? O,o in that case vind ik het een redelijk wonder dat niet elke movement keihard heen en weer schudt. Ter informatie, mijn movement is 26mm in een 30mm doorsnede kast, is dit teveel ruimte?

Slaapze!

Bruno


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, je bent voortvarend bezig! En dat logo is natuurlijk prima, omdat het ook mijn initiälen zijn ;-)

Wat betreft 'uurwerk in kast', bijna altijd zit er een ring van metaal of plastic in een horloge die de zijwaartse beweging opvangt tussen kast en kaliber. De 'clamps' zijn meer voor de opwaartse krachten.


----------



## Oldheritage

Mooie ontwerpen, ziet er degelijk uit. Ik heb een Vostok Europe die een rechthoekige kast heeft met een achterkant die met vier schroefjes bevestig wordt. De achterkant is eigenlijk gewoon perfect vlak zonder uitstekende randen of zo. De enige manier waarop de flinterdunne dichtingsring op zijn plaats gehouden wordt is het feit dat deze in een zeer dunne gefreesde gleuf geplaatst is. Nadeel: zonder wat vet om die ring op zijn plaats te houden is dit ding dus niet te monteren. Maar, samen met een O-ring op de stem is hij wel 50m waterdicht met deze constructie. Als het wat dieper moet zou ik idd eerder voor één van jouw constructies gaan.

Ik denk dus dat het nog iets simpeler kan, door een achterkant te gebruiken die eigenlijk gewoon vlak is. Dan gebruik je eigenlijk ook een vlakke achterkant van de kast van je horloge, maar hier frees je dan één gleuf die de dichtingsring op zijn plaats houdt. Het voornaamste nadeel is dat je niet diep kan gaan op deze manier en dat de montage wat lastiger is. De kleinste afwijking tijdens de montage en de boel is niet meer waterdicht. Maar het lijkt me wel een goedkopere manier.


----------



## Bruno.M

Aha, die ring was ik nog niet vaak tegengekomen, enkel bij goedkopere horloges dacht ik. En ivm logo; hulde voor de M en de B!  Twijfel wel nog of ik MB of BM moet nemen. Als ik de B eerst zet is hij rechtsboven open (wil een logo in 1 lijn), en dan lijkt het op een G  En as we all know...








 >>>>>>>


----------



## Bruno.M

Net offerte aangevraagd bij de CnC frezer! Meeste dimensies zijn nu wel op orde..

Ik snap geen hol van renderen, het ziet er altijd slecht uit, maar vond het toch tijd om eindelijk iets te laten zien dus hier zijn alvast wat lelijke werktekeningen. Even uitleg; offerte is aangevraagd voor die van linksboven dus. Rechtsbeneden zie je in de rode kader wat het oorspronkelijke idee was, volledig zonder CnC frees zelf te maken. In de groene kader zie je een meer afgeronde versie, maar ik denk toch dat ik het oorspronkelijke idee van het chunky, strakke horloge mooier vind. Vind alleen mijn lugs niet echt overtuigend. Dimensies zijn 40mmx50mmx10mm

Het eerste deel van het horloge is trouwens al binnen! Namelijk de movement, dankzij Mart! Nogmaals bedankt! ;-) En het is niet enkel een movement, er hangt een compleet horloge inclusief strap aan vast, dus tot de tijd dat de rest binnenkomt ga ik hem nog wat wristtijd geven die die bij Mart blijkbaar niet verdiende ;p In die tijd ook eens kijken hoe nauwkeurig die is en of er gesteld moet worden.









\edit

Voor dial dacht ik eerst aan iets met een funky kleur, maar denk dat ik uiteindelijk dit als inspiratie neem; Zwart met rosegold.









\edit2

Strap: http://www.esslinger.com/22mm-emperator-reddish-brown-chrono-leather-watch-band.aspx


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dit moet welhaast het snelst ontworpen horloge uit de geschiedenis van de horlogerie zijn :-d

Ik weet niet in hoeverre je nog aanpassingen wil doen, maar je zou er ook voor kunnen kiezen om het een lugless design te maken. Gezien de diameter van het uurwerk is er genoeg ruimte om een inkeping in de kast te maken waar het bandje ingeklikt kan worden.

Zoals Linde Werdelin (links) zeg maar:


----------



## Bruno.M

Lester Burnham said:


> Dit moet welhaast het snelst ontworpen horloge uit de geschiedenis van de horlogerie zijn :-d


Dat klinkt niet als een compliment haha. En zo'n lugless watch, hmmm.. niet meteen mijn ding, en dan moet ik daar ook weer een speciale strap voor zien te vinden. By the way, over de strap; ik denk eraan om van 22mm lugs naar 20mm lugs te gaan. Case is 40mm breed zonder crown. Whaddayathink?

Denk dat ik uiteindelijk toch naar de afgeronde versie neig(nijg?).. Ben ondertussen ook met een Bulgaar bezig, mogelijk dat frezen in het Oostblok goedkoper is  Wordt wel een lekkere ecologische footprint! Tools uit Hong Kong, frezen in Bulgarije, meer tools uit de US, en de crown wordt waarschijnlijk een Rolex crown uit India. Rolex logo eraf vijlen (yes.. you may consider me a weirdo), en het mijne erop laseren. Zelf maken lijkt redelijk insane, dat probeer ik later wel eens.

Dial blijft nog wat een vraagteken. Dacht het even te printen op glossy paper zoals nog wel mensen eens doen, maar dat gaat nogal faden in de zon me dunkt. Misschien toch dun staal, maar geen idee hoe ik dat mooi ga kleuren. Andere mogelijkheid; carbon fibre! Al moet ik daar wel rekening mee houden dat carbon fibre dust zowat het fijnste is dat er bestaat, en mijn movement redelijk kan verneuken. Hoop dat het Delftse freesbedrijf begin volgende week van zich laat horen, want als ik daar een prijs van heb kan ik beginnen met alles te bestellen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bruno.M said:


> Dat klinkt niet als een compliment haha. En zo'n lugless watch, hmmm.. niet meteen mijn ding, en dan moet ik daar ook weer een speciale strap voor zien te vinden. By the way, over de strap; ik denk eraan om van 22mm lugs naar 20mm lugs te gaan. Case is 40mm breed zonder crown. Whaddayathink?
> 
> Denk dat ik uiteindelijk toch naar de afgeronde versie neig(nijg?).. Ben ondertussen ook met een Bulgaar bezig, mogelijk dat frezen in het Oostblok goedkoper is  Wordt wel een lekkere ecologische footprint! Tools uit Hong Kong, frezen in Bulgarije, meer tools uit de US, en de crown wordt waarschijnlijk een Rolex crown uit India. Rolex logo eraf vijlen (yes.. you may consider me a weirdo), en het mijne erop laseren. Zelf maken lijkt redelijk insane, dat probeer ik later wel eens.
> 
> Dial blijft nog wat een vraagteken. Dacht het even te printen op glossy paper zoals nog wel mensen eens doen, maar dat gaat nogal faden in de zon me dunkt. Misschien toch dun staal, maar geen idee hoe ik dat mooi ga kleuren. Andere mogelijkheid; carbon fibre! Al moet ik daar wel rekening mee houden dat carbon fibre dust zowat het fijnste is dat er bestaat, en mijn movement redelijk kan verneuken. Hoop dat het Delftse freesbedrijf begin volgende week van zich laat horen, want als ik daar een prijs van heb kan ik beginnen met alles te bestellen


20mm op een kast van 40 lijkt me geen probleem. Het klassieke duikmodel (Sub) was ook een 40/20 combi.

Met betrekking tot je ecologische footprint, je hebt ook nog een stukje Moskou onder de motorkap liggen ;-)

Papier lijkt me niet zo mooi inderdaad. Ben zelf niet zo'n fan van carbon fibre, zou je het gaan verven of de natuurlijk look laten behouden? Dat laatste vind ik er vaak zo misplaatst sportief uitzien op horloges.


----------



## Bruno.M

Mja, true. Als ik het zou gebruiken zou ik het zo laten, maar met het misplaatst sportieve heb je wel een punt  Ik ben ben niet echt grafisch ingesteld, dus vind het tricky zelf te bedenken wat ik mooi zou vinden, kan enkel inspiratie opdoen bij anderen (zoals de eerder getoonde Hamilton).

En lijkt 22mm op een 40 kast je een probleem? Want dat is het huidige plan. Ik heb nu echter net nieuwe 22mm strap op mijn 43mm citizen gezet, en als ik dat zie denk ik dat 22/40 wel overkill is.

En klopt van Moskou haha ^^


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik denk dat 20/40 en 22/40 allebei mooie maten zijn. De eerste is wat klassieker, de tweede wat stoerder.

22/40 wordt trouwens ook gebruikt bij de Orient Mako, geen gekke maat ofzo! Voordeel is dat daardoor de kast relatief wat kleiner lijkt, waardoor het op dunne polsen ook prima te dragen is.


----------

